

Lessons I’ve Learned Failing to Sell a Premium Digital Product - lupin_sansei
http://lifedev.net/2009/10/learn-to-sell-digital-product/

======
Quarrelsome
Bit wierd that someone who has failed to sell a premium digital product is
stating they know why it failed and providing sage advice (without proof i'll
add). I'd guess the reason it fails and is failing is because he doesn't know
why it is failing. Otherwise he could just fix what was wrong with it and turn
it into success, no?

------
whatusername
Can anyone comment on whether that long rambling single page sales letter
(with testimonials, etc) is really the best option for selling one of these?
Sites like <http://www.burnthefat.com/> and <http://www.fsbohelp.com/> and
<http://www.parrotsecrets.com/main_cb.html>

They all seem so spammy. But it seems to be the way this stuff is sold.

Does anyone have some A/B testing they can share?

~~~
megamark16
My attention span is way to short for that format to be effective (at least
for me). I see how thin the scroll bar is and hit the back button. There's
just no way I can muster enough caring to read that much crud.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I'm pretty sure you're not supposed to read it .. you skip to a few
highlighted parts, you look at the pictures, you think "wow there's so much
info here it must be highly effective and very credible", then you're hit with
the "guarantee" logo they made up. Finally comes the signature to personalise
it all, it's addressing you, this whole thing is just to help you out.

PS: we'll even reassure you how much we're doing just for you at the end.

The only thing I thought was missing from the burnthefat one, say, was the
limited time offer and the many-pointed star to visually anchor the order form
link.

I'm sure the people who wrote these sites aren't going hungry!

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Lesson I learned a _long_ time ago: sell things people want.

It doesn't really matter _why_ they want them, or whether they _need_ them. If
they want something, and they know about it, they'll buy it.

------
timinman
I was interested enough to watch the whole video and scan most of the text.
I'd consider buying the book for $19.95.

